# Russian V2.0



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Forty minutes of Phil on the Russian V2.0

If you are into Russians then it's worth watching.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Forty minutes of Phil on the Russian V2.0
> 
> If you are into Russians then it's worth watching.



Are you offering any summaries on this video Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Sure... it's a winner... Outstanding vapour and flavour production. Beautifully built. 4,5ml of juice! Great filling option with a syringe bottle... no tools required.

I really want one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (15/10/14)

I agree it sounds great but i may wait to see what the new kayfun is like cause its apparently different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure... it's a winner... Outstanding vapour and flavour production. Beautifully built. 4,5ml of juice! Great filling option with a syringe bottle... no tools required.
> 
> I really want one!



I much rather read your 4 second sentence than listen to 40 minutes!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/14)

johan said:


> I much rather read your 4 second sentence than listen to 40 minutes!



Actually it was one of his better videos because I was really interested in the new device... it's the first of his videos in a very long time I have managed to watch through to the end.


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually it was one of his better videos because I was really interested in the new device... it's the first of his videos in a very long time I have managed to watch through to the end.



You're much better than me - I couldn't even watch his whole DNA40 video with Brendan from Evolv  - and I was really very curious about the workings of their new temp. control.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/14)

Rob, was that the video he complained about the possibility of snapping something if you dont screw it off properly?
I think i saw a few minutes of it from his twitter feed link


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/14)

Silver said:


> Rob, was that the video he complained about the possibility of snapping something if you dont screw it off properly?
> I think i saw a few minutes of it from his twitter feed link



Yip that's the one @Silver!


----------



## The Golf (16/10/14)

Not so sure i like this one, im still of the opinion The Russian 91% is is nicer mayb because iv never owned the original. Having said that 40mins of PBusardo is a bit much he get a bit long in the tooth, i got into about 20mins and im like enough already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

The Golf said:


> Not so sure i like this one, im still of the opinion The Russian 91% is is nicer mayb because iv never owned the original. Having said that 40mins of PBusardo is a bit much he get a bit long in the tooth, i got into about 20mins and im like enough already.



Fully agree, his the most long winded youtube host I ever came across.


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/14)

PBusardo is pretty anal at times and long winded. 

But IMO he's one of the only reviewers where you can make an informed decision after watching his reviews.

Personally I can't watch what I call 'brochure readers'. Watch 10 or 15 minute videos to learn what I read in 2 minutes.


----------



## BansheeZA (16/10/14)

I can watch Phil no problem. Just love his way of testing and reviews. But indoor smokers on the other hand....... I just can't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/14)

BansheeZA said:


> But indoor smokers on the other hand....... I just can't



Lol, is it his accent that annoys?


----------



## BansheeZA (16/10/14)

Accent is fine but it is his jokes and way of doing things doesn't work for me. Don't know really but he is not my favourite for some reason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/10/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Accent is fine but it is his jokes and way of doing things doesn't work for me. Don't know really but he is not my favourite for some reason



I didn't really care for him either, and don't care for his sense of humour.
But I liked that he caters hugely for the products I'd be interested in I.e regulated devices.


----------



## Silver (16/10/14)

I think Phil Busardo may have longer videos but he knows his stuff and goes through things carefully looking at all the aspects. 

I have pretty much followed him from when I started. 

I do think a summary of his longer videos would help save time for those that just want the summaries

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

